# Alguien ha armado el amplificador universal tiger?



## yurieski (Oct 7, 2008)

He armado el Universal Tiger y solo lo probe con un buv20 y un mj802 pero al cabo del minuto se abrio el mj802 y el buv20 se quedo intacto. Lo probe dando una salida solo de unos 15 vatios a 4 ohm de impedancia y los transistores de salida alcanzaron una temperatura de 50 grados con esta salida de 15 vatios. Entonces probe otro mj802 en un amplificador de 50 vatios y tambien se destruye. Entonces me doy a la tarea de abrirlo y al retirarle la tapa veo que tiene una silicona blanca sobre dos pequeños chip que deberian manejar una corriente de 30A que ni remotamente alcanza estos mj802 que para mi que son una falsificacion pues ni dicen la fabrica de procedencia. Por esta razon es por la que pregunto si alguien ha armado el Universal Tiger sin ninguna dificultad de trabajo en cuestion termica y puntos de trabajo


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Oct 8, 2008)

si,yo arme ese circuito tiene una fidelidad muy buena pero le preste la revista del plano a un amigo y nunca me la devolvio, asi que nunca pude cuadrar el bias correctamente.
de todas formas yo lo arme con drivers tip31 y 32 y en el diferencial 2n2222a.en la salida cualquier pareja de numeros.
de la experiencia que tuve con el circuito note lo siguente:
los predrivers siempre se calentaban mas que los drives(eso es normal)

siempre habia un transistor de los predrivers que fallaba con el tiempo(se empezaba a degradar) quizas por el calor continuo o el numero incorrecto asi que me tocaba reemplazarlo y otra vez vuelve y juega.
los transistores de la salida se calentaban rapido y tocaba bajar el volumen.
a pesar de el calor que genera ,lo de tu amp es anormal porque en el mio ese calor se lograba a plena potencia con cliping y todo. a 15 vatios ni siquiera se calentaba.debe ser por los trans piratas porque una vez le monte los numeros originales del plano y me paso lo mismo,no explota ni nada, simplemente se abre.
ahora que me acuerdo, una vez lo probe con +15/-15vdc y suena muy bien! no necesita discipador, pero da poca potencia.
no me acuerdo muy bien pero creo que ese plano tenia un problema de un condensador invertido en la realimentacion(220mf),no se si fue en el plano o en el pcb,puede ser por eso que esta fallando.
por cierto,ese circuito ya casi cumple 40 años desde que salio no?
fue bueno pero ya no me interesa armar potencias de menos de 300w por lo menos porque en la practica con lo que yo trabajo no es suficiente y se queda muy corto,por ahi lo tengo archivado y algunas piezas las recicle para otros proyectos.
saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 8, 2008)

en eso tiene razon nuestro amigo felibar12. a mi tampoco me interezan las etapas de menor potencia q unos 20.000 watts.

saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 8, 2008)

Pues algún chino hoy tiene más plata porque compraste ese transitor.
Es una falsificación, pero por lo menos le han puesto el doble de material... Algo es algo.
Seguí buscando y con suerte vas a conseguir originales.
Podés probar los tip142 y 147, que manejan un poco menos de corriente, pero son fáciles de conseguir (por lo menos en Arg) y no son caros.
Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Oct 9, 2008)

tip142 y complementario son transistores darlington cuidado!

yo recomendaria el mj15024 y complementario o el c1030 y complementario.


----------



## josco (Dic 26, 2011)

hola muy buen ampli yo lo probe hace años y me funciono muy bien! creo tener la info voy a buscarla saludos!


----------



## josco (Dic 27, 2011)

listo aqui esta la info!


----------

